# Digitrax Track Power



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have searched and searched and cannot seem to find an answer...hwell:

I have a DS100 with DS200 Booster and am looking to be able to have track power on when the power switch is turned on. (Not have to turn track power on with the throttle every time I start up the system).

Is this possible and/or recommended. I currently utilize JMRI and have scripts that set all of my turnouts upon start up to help control any possible "runaways"


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think what you are saying is that you want the layout to turn on with trains ready to select and run when you turn power on to the DCS100.
That can be done with OPSW33 on the command station. Check your operator manual for the DCS100 for how to set your option switches on the command station. Instructions should start on page 94.


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks D&J, exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Last night per the DS100 instructions, I changed OPSW 33 to "c" as described. Once I set everything back up and turned off the main power (with track power still on) and turned main power back on, the track power did not "come on live". The track power indicator "dot" on my DT402D throttle was blinking, had to pwr up the track by the throttle again? As I stated in the original post, I am using the DS200 as a booster, do I need to change any settings there?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

No, just the opsw at the DCS100 should do it. The boosters only follow what the command station is programmed to do. Did you set the front panel toggles on the DCS100 before performing the switch?
What patterns of beeps do you get when you turn your system on?
Do you have the jumper on the front of the DB200 as in the picture below? The Opto version of the DB200 says Sync while the DB200+ says Config A on the left connection point of the jumper.


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

D&J

Yes was switched when I changed OPSW 33...

Yes the jumper wire is in place, also, there is a ground wire running from the DS100 to the 200

I will check this evening to see about the Beeps...

Thanks


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Upon startup the DCS200+ give a quick "squelch" and then 1 beep. All indicator lights appear to functioning correctly. Still when I apply main power the track status indicator on the DT402D bliks and I have to hit power / Y to apply track power


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

skinners1 said:


> Upon startup the DCS200+ give a quick "squelch" and then 1 beep. All indicator lights appear to functioning correctly. Still when I apply main power the track status indicator on the DT402D bliks and I have to hit power / Y to apply track power


I'll dig into this tomorrow and get back with ya.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know why your system won't do as prescribed. I would suggest you contact Digitrax support.

http://www.digitrax.com/support/


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks D&J, I will let you know the outcome... Actually added the PS2012 for power today, results still the same...


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Solved*

Must change OPSW 33 AND 34 to closed...


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

good catch.


----------

